# Mr Sax T



## Rafael (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, friends :D ! 
I'm new here, rather clumsy guy with lots of things to learn, hope this amazing forum can enlighten me a little bit in my journey through the magical world of virtual instruments.
I've been nosing around but couldn't find information about a specific problem I have, so here goes a question in case somebody can give me some advise. I'm enjoying a lot with Mr Sax T with Kontakt as a plug in in Sonar, I use an EWI USB controller but cannot find a way to get a vibrato for the patch while playing breath control mode, I know I can ad vibrato by biting the mouthpiece but, is there a way to ad this effect without that technique?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Rafael,

I haven't used Mr Sax T for about a year now but if memory serves me correctly, isn't it a 'locked' instrument (like all Sample Modeling instruments)? With locked instruments and scripts there isn't much you can do other than use the controls that the developer provides.

Of course the developer is merely trying to protect his product from piracy and the attendent loss of revenue needed to cover his development cost. But alas, for the end user it results in an almost complete loss of tweakability. Which, of course, is a highly undesireable state of affairs.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Bob


----------



## Rafael (Nov 14, 2010)

Bob, you've been helpful indeed...; so we breath controller's users are doubly aggrieved. It is certainly disappointing..
Thanks


----------



## Rob (Nov 14, 2010)

Rafael, have you tried selecting "keyboard" mode instead of breat cc? This way you have vibrato assigned to mod wheel... does it help?


----------



## Rafael (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, Rob, when I switch to keyboard mode I can get the vibrato, but then my ewi does not seem to control breath expression. Maybe I'm missing something. Besides I've got not much skills with midi or music programming. Thanks for your help !


----------



## Lindon (Nov 14, 2010)

Raphael,

What CC is your controller sending for vibrato? Or what would you like to use? You might be able to add a simple script to covert between what you want to use and what its expecting...

Lindon


----------



## Rafael (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish I knew, Lindon, but I don't, the EWI settings are managed by Garritan's Aria software, but I don't know how to set it in order to send those cc's.
I'm so damn ignorant, I should take a few lessons on midi cc's right away ! But even if I ruled that issue, how might I be able to add any simple script to a "locked" instrument?


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2010)

Rafael @ 14th November 2010 said:


> Yes, Rob, when I switch to keyboard mode I can get the vibrato, but then my ewi does not seem to control breath expression. Maybe I'm missing something. Besides I've got not much skills with midi or music programming. Thanks for your help !



that's strange... in keyboard mode I still get expression via ewi. Are you using the usb ewi?


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 15, 2010)

Rob @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> that's strange... in keyboard mode I still get expression via ewi. Are you using the usb ewi?



I agree Rob,

Vibrato on cc1 mod wheel, breath control on cc2. In fact I tend to use cc2 for x-fade on many instruments for level timbre change.


----------



## Rafael (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm using EWI USB indeed, but maybe I'm misusing the terminology, the expression I refer to is that of the "attack" of the note. When I play a note in 
keyboard mode I get expression in terms of volume progression, but the sound crops up rather loud all of a sudden in the beginning of the blow, without any transition.
Sorry, I'm afraid my english isn't that good either...


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2010)

Rafael @ 15th November 2010 said:


> I'm using EWI USB indeed, but maybe I'm misusing the terminology, the expression I refer to is that of the "attack" of the note. When I play a note in
> keyboard mode I get expression in terms of volume progression, but the sound crops up rather loud all of a sudden in the beginning of the blow, without any transition.
> Sorry, I'm afraid my english isn't that good either...



no your english is good, not worse than mine at least...
In the Akai EWI USB control panel, how is the "velocity" parameter set? is it dynamic or static? I have it on Dynamic, so that blowing at different strengths gives different attack velocities... you can try that.


----------



## Rafael (Nov 15, 2010)

Dynamic seems to work perfectly, Rob !
I can now enjoy better expression while in keyboard mode, with a nice vibrato... I wonder what difference does the breath mode makes compared with keybord mode...
Hmm, I'm having another problem now, some of the keys on my EWI don't sound at all when I touch them, I'll report this problem later if I don't manage to solve it myself...Please, guys, be patient with me...
Thanks to every single one on this post !


----------

